# Busted!



## blondie (Dec 17, 2001)

I heard that the FBI was using sites like these to track people selling steroids!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2001)

LOL, I can hook ya up w/ some pic sites if you want


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2001)

Well, blondie got her ten posts in, so at least we will not have to hear/read any more of her/his nonsense. 

btw, there is nothing illegal about discussing steroids on a message board.


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2001)

Well, don't sell them, and you'll be fine!


----------



## hattrick6969 (Dec 29, 2001)

That would suck.


----------



## TXMarc (Jan 7, 2002)

like Gopro said, as long as you are not soliciting, there is no problem.


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 7, 2002)

Can you imagine the size of the task force and the amount of taxes we would be paying to keep the internet monitored.  Then again maybe I'm just an ignorant American.
jc


----------



## gopro (Jan 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> Can you imagine the size of the task force and the amount of taxes we would be paying to keep the internet monitored.  Then again maybe I'm just an ignorant American.
> jc



They do watch..trust me. They just don't waste time with small timers...but I wouldn't want to take that chance...would you?


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't even walk near this neighborhood .  I'm sure they have plenty of areas they do keep an eye on. Once they get a lead, they'll  hawkeye it. Like you said, they're not interested in the misdemeanor (sp) crowd.
jc


----------



## jurmugand (Jan 15, 2002)

thats a lie (to the one who posted thsi mesage)


----------



## Thomas (Feb 15, 2002)

Maybe the FBI people lift weights too?


----------



## Want Mass (Apr 12, 2002)

JC, they wouldnt actually have a person moniter the site, they would have a computer watching for key words and if enough of those *key* words came up with your name you would be Profiled....
Never trust our Government.....


----------



## Cynic (Apr 16, 2002)

Maybe they are just looking for a source.


----------



## irontime (Apr 16, 2002)

STEROIDS for sale, come buy your steroids here! That's right, stick the needle in your ass and watch your arms grow!!


----------



## cornfed (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TXMarc *_
> like Gopro said, as long as you are not soliciting, there is no problem.


Uh huh...riiiiight.  *B* friggin' *S*  

Peace


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

LOL @ Corndog


----------



## cornfed (Apr 17, 2002)

yeah, laugh it up @sshole.


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)

ROTF.............


----------



## cornfed (Apr 17, 2002)

STFU


----------



## kuso (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 17, 2002)

The only roids I be sellin is Hem roids, dam its cold in Canada.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> Can you imagine the size of the task force and the amount of taxes we would be paying to keep the internet monitored.  Then again maybe I'm just an ignorant American.
> jc





All it takes is software , and it is out there.

Monitoring software, like the FBI had the Carnivore program to put into place on ISP's to watch everything people are doing. (think it was called that)


Anyways, they would go after the high ups, that supply to the little guys, the most they would do here is 'use' people to see if they can get leads to high sources.

but better safe then sorry.


----------



## irontime (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mr.Guvernment *_
> the most they would do here is 'use' people to see if they can get leads to high sources.
> QUOTE]
> Well, I buy my steroids from G.........................


----------



## DomH (Apr 25, 2002)

big brother is watching


----------



## kdwa1 (Apr 27, 2002)

They want us to think they are watching everything all the time.I say do what ya want,when ya want,with who ya want and look innocent while telling what they want to hear,that we are all being good little boys and girls.
Our bodies our choice.Lets Rock!


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> They want us to think they are watching everything all the time.I say do what ya want,when ya want,with who ya want and look innocent while telling what they want to hear,that we are all being good little boys and girls.
> Our bodies our choice.Lets Rock!



Bro, it would be nice if life were that simple...


----------



## cornfed (Apr 27, 2002)

Oh, but it is, Gopro!  It is!


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Oh, but it is, Gopro!  It is!




Maybe on your planet...but not mine


----------



## cornfed (Apr 29, 2002)

I was just kiddin', brother.


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I was just kiddin', brother.



I know bro, I know...


----------



## isenbcc (Apr 30, 2002)

If an illegal drug is illegal then it shouldn't be use. 

Never used them in my life and will not use them.


----------



## cornfed (May 1, 2002)

Hmmm... is someone looking to get 20 posts?


----------



## gopro (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Hmmm... is someone looking to get 20 posts?



Looks like it huh


----------



## cornfed (May 2, 2002)

Either that or a serious soapbox issue, which perplexes me.  Why come into a forum dedicated to an issue and distract from the topic at hand or insult people of other beliefs as ignorant neanderthals?  This happens alot on BB boards.  guess I'm just ranting. 

Peace


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by isenbcc *_
> Drugs suck. you should be all natural.


Hey dick wad why dont you just fuck off!!
Personally i'm natural but i dont go around hurling abuse at people that choose to use!!
Keep your judgemental coments to yourself or someone's gonna roid rage on your head one day!!
Arse wipe!!


----------



## cornfed (May 4, 2002)

Wow...  PT, are you on Elite?


----------



## qball (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by isenbcc *_
> If an illegal drug is illegal then it shouldn't be use.
> 
> Never used them in my life and will not use them.



Dammit! You're making us Okies look bad, (or worse) Shut up!


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Wow...  PT, are you on Elite?


Na mate like i said i'm nat but my very pet hate is judgementle people


----------



## cornfed (May 5, 2002)

sorry, recognized the screenname from another person on the elite board.

Peace


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

I am at such odds over this issue.  I HATE DRUGS IN ALL FORMS. except my beer hehe.  Long story behind the drug/hate relationship and my longtime ex.  Anyhow, I would never use and especially think it's nasty for a chic.  I don't think guyz should ever use either.  But yet I'm attracted to the big boyz at the gym.  And they've discussed using with me, but it doesn't bother me or turn me off of those boyz in the least.  What gives?


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> sorry, recognized the screenname from another person on the elite board.
> 
> Peace


who would of thought eh? I mean what sort of freak would call themselves "peetrips"  Oh um yeah


----------



## TRD (Jun 3, 2002)

Even if the FBI isn't that doesn't mean local or state law enforcement isn't watching.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TRD *_
> Even if the FBI isn't that doesn't mean local or state law enforcement isn't watching.



Who cares?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

What is up with all these junior member/newbies and their "oh, watch out... big brother is watching" crap???

This entire thread should be deleted due to the abundance of pure stupidity in it


----------



## kuso (Jun 3, 2002)

It`s there usual stop on there way to pictures


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2002)

cry cry cry    steriods are bad blah blah blah think we esablished that but everything is dangerious if you an idiot thats why these people are probably so against them


----------



## Rissole (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What is up with all these junior member/newbies and their "oh, watch out... big brother is watching" crap???
> 
> This entire thread should be deleted due to the abundance of pure stupidity in it


i second that motion!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What is up with all these junior member/newbies and their "oh, watch out... big brother is watching" crap???
> 
> This entire thread should be deleted due to the abundance of pure stupidity in it



Wow, that sounded like something a guy would say, lol.


----------

